# Infusion valve trouble



## daekis (Nov 27, 2011)

I will not function more than a few days without my morning coffee and so I might need some help from the more experienced E61 mechanics...

I stripped down the E61 group of my Izzo Vivi today for cleaning and lubrication. I have never done this before and want to double check that I have understood the infusion valve correctly. It is supposed to be a single unit, with the pin screwed into the main body? I came out like in the picture below, looking broken to me. Have I got it wrong?









Finally, the only UK place I can find that has this part in stock is Coffee Hit, but they use a strange vocabulary for their E61 parts calling this - and this is the question as I am guessing here - intermediate valve. Did I order the correct part?

Thanks!

Daniel


----------



## P.B (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi Daniel,

Yes it's is supposed to be one part. The threaded part is very small in diameter and this is broken. You have ordered the correct part but I suggest comparing the two parts to ensure they are identical - there are some variations in generic E61 parts! If it's not the same give Claudette at BellaBarista a call. She has knows Izzo machines inside out. The cam in my Andreja was different to the generic cam but Claudette managed to find the correct supplier.

Paul


----------



## MelonCoffee (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi,

Is this the standard E61 manual group head? (Same as fitted to the Feama)

If so this may help - mechanical breakdown of the group http://www.espressoparts.co.uk/page.asp?b=Faema&p=89#diagram (oh and Ryan @ espresso solutions might be able to help out with the part, really helpful - phone number on the page)


----------



## daekis (Nov 27, 2011)

It looks identical to me. I will see if the infusion valve I ordered from Coffee Hit fits, otherwise I will check with Espresso Solutions. Thanks a lot for the tip, I did not know about them.


----------



## P.B (Jun 3, 2012)

Izzo uses a copy of the original / standard E61 head. Parts from other suppliers might not fit.


----------



## daekis (Nov 27, 2011)

Cheers, Espresso Parts sorted me out in the end so the weekend is saved.


----------

